# Is Nintendo eShop down?



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been trying to connect to the eShop now for a half an hour and I keep getting error code 005-4270. I've checked my internet settings and it's connecting fine via the browser. My system is completely updated. I have restarted the device but it's still not working.

Now the only thing I can think of is that the network is down, but the Nintendo site says it's up and working.. are you guys having problems connecting via your 3DS? 

Please let me know if you are, or if you have any more suggestions to help me connect! Thanks!

** And I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread, I'm still new and haven't used a forum in forever!**


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it might be updating? Idk, something about the e-shop and more spotpass content being added in the recent update.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 18, 2013)

If you cannot connect to it, then yes.. it is down. Probably has something to do with this most recent update.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 18, 2013)

SockHead said:


> If you cannot connect to it, then yes.. it is down.



I just wanted to see if anyone else was having issues and it wasn't my device.  

And it's working now! Slow, but at least I'm connecting! Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Roggyrichy (Dec 25, 2013)

It's down,proof
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 25, 2013)

Not surprising, given the time of year.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 25, 2013)

Could also be the mass hysteria with Pokemon Bank in Japan? Maybe?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Dec 25, 2013)

No jirachis in GTS yet...


----------



## Dr J (Dec 26, 2013)

K.K. Fanboy said:


> No jirachis in GTS yet...



Because pokebank hasn't arrived outside Japan yet, and even if jirachi's do start appearing on the GTS; people are going to want pokemon you won't be willing to part with.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Pok?mon Bank won't be in the US anytime soon . Hacks got through, so Nintendo took it down from the Japanese eshop. 

http://mynintendonews.com/2013/12/2...eshop-western-release-unclear/#comment-710482

Disclaimer: from mynintendonews.com

Hopefully Nintendo will make up for it in some way for those of us patiently waiting.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 26, 2013)

Miiverse has turned into a mob of angry people complaining about the eShop.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> Miiverse has turned into a mob of angry people complaining about the eShop.


Don't blame them. But at least Nintendo is trying to do something about it. There's A LOT of folks on it at once, so it's bound to bog the servers down.


----------



## suede (Dec 26, 2013)

Box9Missingo said:


> There's A LOT of folks on it at once, so it's bound to bog the servers down.



What did they expect though


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 26, 2013)

It's definitely down. I can't download Wind Waker or AC Plaza on my WiiU, unfortunately. It's been down since at least 1 PM yesterday, at least for me.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 26, 2013)

Sheesh. Why do seriously people hack ._. ?


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 26, 2013)

I have played Wind Waker HD and stopped maybe fifteen minutes ago (PST for me) and it was working. I got Tingle Bottles and Miiverse was up. Not sure it'd work later.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Lassy said:


> Sheesh. Why do seriously people hack ._. ?



Because they want to.


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

Ye filthy americans
here in UK eshop is workin' fine


----------



## Silversea (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't see anything but Nintendo talking about hacks. They said they removed it because of traffic not because of hacks?


----------



## Julum (Dec 26, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I can't see anything but Nintendo talking about hacks. They said they removed it because of traffic not because of hacks?



Yeah, I don't see anything about hacks in that article. But hacks are going find a way into Gen 6 games eventually.


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

Hacking found its way into bw/bw 2
it'll find its way into x/y


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Grumpy Cat said:


> Ye filthy americans
> here in UK eshop is workin' fine



I'm not filthy :V.

Heck I'm against that crud. Cheating just for the sake of it... *ugh*

Can get onto the eshop ok through the official site. Might try via my 3ds later though.

And it already did, via people from Japan trading over their hacks.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 26, 2013)

Not working here and I am also in the UK.  Gave hubby a download code for Bravely Default for Christmas, been trying to download it since yesterday morning and still getting error codes trying to connect to the eShop.  Miiverse isn't connecting either.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Not working here and I am also in the UK.  Gave hubby a download code for Bravely Default for Christmas, been trying to download it since yesterday morning and still getting error codes trying to connect to the eShop.  Miiverse isn't connecting either.


Ah. You can download it already? I didn't think it was available until February.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 26, 2013)

eShop still down for me, I'm in the UK.


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2013)

It's been down since 2AM on the 25th. Guess they couldn't handle all two of those Wii U's sold for Christmas.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 26, 2013)

I was able to get it about 2 hours ago and that took 30 minutes to load.

UK also and now it's not working again so the eShop is down for me once more.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> It's been down since 2AM on the 25th. Guess they couldn't handle all two of those Wii U's sold for Christmas.


Haha, Poor Wii U


----------



## Music_123 (Dec 26, 2013)

i couldnt update my y game in time,so i can't battle anyone ;-;


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

@ Justin and Riiiiptide: Actually it's been doing better sale wise, the Wii U that is. 220k strong. And don't forget the folks using the Wii eshop and those who use the 3ds one as well. Add all of them together, and that's a lot of people.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 26, 2013)

PSN is down too, at least for me.


----------



## Music_123 (Dec 26, 2013)

i was button smashing and i got in nintendo eshop
EDIT: after settings,error happened


----------



## ACking (Dec 26, 2013)

I got the legend of zelda link between worlds bundle yesterday. I barely was able to do a system transfer and I haven't been able to download link between worlds yet... :/


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 27, 2013)

Box9Missingo said:


> Ah. You can download it already? I didn't think it was available until February.



Yep, been available for a little while here in the UK. Glad you like your shiny btw!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> It's been down since 2AM on the 25th. Guess they couldn't handle all two of those Wii U's sold for Christmas.


It's cool though, those two Wii U owners can join me and you in playing Reggie's Waiting Game. 

Nintendo really needs to step it up with their online efforts. :/


----------



## Boccages (Dec 27, 2013)

I just downloaded Little Inferno ( I couldn't before) and it worked so I guess you guys have a go now ?


----------



## ACking (Dec 27, 2013)

I was able to download Link Between Worlds!


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2013)

EShop avail guys?


----------



## ACking (Dec 27, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> EShop avail guys?



I assume, I was able to get on!


----------



## Dr J (Dec 27, 2013)

Sadly, pokemon bank is still being delayed.


----------



## Boccages (Dec 27, 2013)

Nintendo is supposed to shut down the eShop in North America from 16h00 to 4h00 (GMT-5, dec. 27th to dec. 28th) to manage worldly demand.

For more information on the problem : visit http://gonintendo.com


----------

